# [EU-Blackrock] Angelus Cadere sucht dich!



## spiderinmyhead (12. April 2011)

Hallo 

Angelus Cadere suchen für den 10er Raid aktive und motivierte Spieler, die uns gern im aktuellen Content unterstützen wollen.

*Unsere bisherigen Raidervortschritte in Cata*

Pechschwingenabstieg: 5 von 6
Die Bastion des Zwielichts: 3 von 4 
Thron der Vier Winde: 1 von 2

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

    Sonntag: 18.00 - 22.00 Uhr
    Montag: 19.00 - 22.00 Uhr
    Mittwoch: 19.00 - 22.00 Uhr (nur während Progress)
    Donnerstag: 19.00 - 22.00 Uhr

*Derzeit werden folgende Klassen gesucht:*

1 Druiden Tank
1 Pala Heal
1 Druiden Heal
1 Priester Heal (Holy)
1 Eule

*Unsere Erwartungen an euch:*

*** aktive Raidteilnahme an unseren Raidtagen
*** rechtzeitiges An- und Abmelden über unseren Raidplaner
*** Motivation, Ehrgeiz und Spaß am Raiden, auch wenns mal "schleppender" voran geht
*** Pünktlich und vorbereitet (Flasks, Buff-Food, Bosskenntnisse) zum Raid erscheinen sowie Anwesenheit während des gesamten  Raids (auch Spieler von der "Warteliste")
*** Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse und immer bestrebt sein, das Beste aus dem Char rauszuholen und Movement besitzen
*** Gear sollte sich im Moment im Bereich der 5er-Instanzen (teilweise im Hc) befinden und stets verbessert werden
*** aktive Teilnahme an der Gildencommunity über den Gildenchat sowie TS3 mit funktionstüchtigem Headset
*** ein netter Umgang mit Gildenmembern und auch anderen Spielern
*** Forumaktivität, um dir selbständig alle notwendigen Informationen zu beschaffen

*Was die "Engel" bieten:*

*** eine starke und lebhafte Gildengemeinschaft
*** 3x wöchentliche 10er-Raids, wo der Spaß nicht auf der Strecke bleibt
*** diszipliniertes Raidverhalten
*** ein faires DKP-System - jeder, der angemeldeten Spieler bekommen 100% der DKP des jeweiligen Raids
*** Einwechseln von Spielern in Absprache bei bestimmten Bossen möglich
*** ein TS3, welches euch jederzeit zur Verfügung steht
*** ein Forum, um sich auszutauschen und gildeninterne Informationen

*Deine Bewerbung sollte folgende Informationen beinhalten:*

*** Name, Klasse, Skillung (1st & 2nd-Specc)
*** Amory Link
*** bisherige Raiderfahrung und Gildenerfahrung
*** Grund, warum ihr zu uns möchtet
*** einige persönliche Angaben (inkl. Onlinezeiten)

*Bewerben könnt ihr auf:*
Angelus Cadere Forum

Oder mich ingame anschreiben, falls ich nicht on bin schreibt mir nen Brief^^


LG
Vaín


----------



## spiderinmyhead (12. April 2011)

dopperlpost sorry :/


----------

